# One Year Bulk



## heeth (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello everyone.  My name is Heath.  I am a 20 year old college student.  I just recovered from a torn rotator cuff, but after seven months of physical therapy, Im going back to the gym hard.  I am embarking on a one year bulking diet/ workout  regimen.   

I have been asking around for some help so I get started off on the right foot, and have received really good advice.  Tomorrow, tuesday April 15th, 2008 will be the first day.  I will post my workout and diet plan in the next post.  I have to change some things.  If anyone has any advice about what I am doing, let me know.  Any advice is appreciated.  Thanks everyone, and I hope you enjoy my journal.

Current Stats:
5'5''
185lbs
17%bf

Goal: 190lbs 10% body fat
Time left: 365 days


----------



## heeth (Apr 14, 2008)

Work Out Plan​Monday-Back and Tris

Dead Lift 5x5 
Wide Grip Pull Downs 4x8 shoulder width
Chin Ups 4x8.
one arm rows 4x8

Weighted dips 4x8
Close Grip Bench 4x8

Tuesday-Shoulder and bis

Hang clean and press 5x5
Arnold press ss with side laterals 3x8 of each

Ialternating dumbbell curls 3x8 
dumbbell preacher curls one arm at a time 3x8

Wednesday- Rest
Light cardio-45 mins slow on bike
3x5-8 reps of one or two exercises.

Thursday-Chest and calves
Flat or incline bb Bench Press 5x5
Flat or incline dumbbell Press 3x8
dips 3x12
weighted calf raises 6x10 one leg at a time

Friday-Legs
Squat 5x5 ** free barbell squats ass to
front squats 3x8 instead
Romanian deads 3x8 instead
walking lunges instead, with barbell 3x 20 steps.

saturday-light cardio and abs

sunday-rest and sleep!

supplements
protein
multi vitamin
creatine


----------



## heeth (Apr 14, 2008)

I forgot to add this.  I'm still working out the kinks in my diet plan.  I want to be 100% sure that im doing this correctly.  I dont want to start off and fail after a year of hard work!


----------



## heeth (Apr 14, 2008)

ok so im posting my diet parameters right now.  

calories 3,500
protein 292 g
carbs 292 g
fat 130 g (split between mono, poly, saturated)
fiber 25 g
i will adjust accordingly to how my progress goes.  Ill get some starting pictures up here to.  and ill take measurements and post them up soon.

Im going to lift light the next three weeks before i start the bulk to help get myself ready.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 14, 2008)

welcome to the journals heeth.  people here are serious and will give good advice.  best way to get people to check out your journal, btw, is to be active on other's journals.

be careful what you ask for though because we're good at cracking the whip  
good luck on your journey!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome!

I am relatively new as well.  There is a great crowd in here..  Good luck on the program!


----------



## heeth (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks guys.  Looking at what my diet looks like, im going to need to get a job to afford all my food! haha.  Ill keep everyone updated on everything and ill start looking at others journals too.  Thanks for checking in!


----------



## heeth (Apr 14, 2008)

finally uploaded a custom avatar...that was me before my injury...the good old days


----------



## heeth (Apr 15, 2008)

went to the gym today..lift are significantly lighter from before the injury, but shoulder feels alright. have to go, have an entrepreneurship exam tomorrow.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

heeth - how's it going?

shoulder injury, huh?  i just got back to the gym about 2 months ago after being out half a year for rotator cuff stress.


----------

